

This is very, very cool  - taphangum
http://www.thewildernessdowntown.com/

======
nikosdimopoulos
Not to self boast but it has been posted before. It is however a very
impressive website.

Curious, why didn't the submission page find the old post?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1646856>

~~~
illdave
That's weird - possibly because this listing was for
<http://thewildernessdowntown.com> while the first was for
<http://www.thewildernessdowntown.com> (note the missing www. subdomain).

